# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Учиться,учиться и еще раз учиться... прекращаем праздновать!

## Irina

*Учиться,учиться и еще раз учиться... прекращаем праздновать!*

Вы когда либо ранее употребляли алкоголь в больших количествах? Или Вам приходилось общаться с такими людьми? Тогда Вы поймете о чем речь в данной статье. Я попытаюсь в довольно юморной форме рассказать Вам о 5 стадиях опьянения человека.

*Стадия номер РАЗ-умник:
отличительные особенности:*



-вы становитесь самым умнын, гением во всех областях науки и пытаетесь всем окружающим навязать свою точку зрения, как обычно собеседник оказывается не прав... 

Осложнения:
-собеседник тоже находится в стадии "Умник", тогда разговор может затянуться на неопределенный срок

*Стадия номер ДВА-красавец:
отличительные особенности:
*
-вы считаете себя самым красивым человеком в округе и просто не можете оставить каждую проходящею девушку без внимания.

Осложнения:
-наступает момент когда Вы вспоминаете о стадии РАЗ и начинаете задумываться о проблемах мирового маштаба

*Стадия номер ТРИ-богач:
*
отличительные особенности:
-вдруг Вы решаете раз Вы самый умный, красивый человек почемы бы Вам не угостить всех, так как завтра все равно продадите очередную идею и не плохо заработаете

Осложнения:
-после того, как из памяти стирается стадия номер РАЗ наступает неизвестная пока науке стадия опьянения

*Стадия номер ЧЕТЫРЕ-неуязвимый:*
отличительные особенности:

-Вы просто не можете отказать себе в том, чтобы подраться с каждым присутствующим из-за любого пустяка

Осложнения:

-стадия номер ТРИ дает знать о себе и Вам опять же приходится драться с водителем такси из которого Вы пытались убежать

*Стадия номер ПЯТЬ-невидимка:*
отличительные особенности:
-вдруг Вам становиться ясно, что Вы можете позволить себе вытворять любые поступки

Осложнений нет-наступает одна из заключительных стадий алкогольного опьянения это либо сон, либо беспамятство...

----------


## Irina

*Виды опьянения:*

*Золушки* - прийти домой в одной туфельке.
*
Белоснежки* - проснуться с семью мужиками в постели.

*Красной Шапки* - проснуться в кровати бабушки.

*Спящей Красавицы -* сто лет ничего не помнишь.

*Русалки - пахнуть утром рыбой.

Серого Волка* - от перегара дома поросят разваливаются.

*Микки Мауса* - уши распухли, на руках белые перчатки - но фрака нет.

*Колумба* - не знаешь куда едешь, приехал - не знаешь где ты, а поездку
оплатило государство.

----------

